# Looking for golden breeder in northern california



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

The marketplace is a terrible place to start your search. Try the local golden ret. group near you.

High Sierra current litter listed sire SR80828905 - cardiac is by practitioner not cardiologist / does not have current eye exam and no hip clearance posted. His dam shows only heart clearance - no hip, elbow or eye and no entry for his sire so guessing he has no clearances. Offspring shows no hip clearances and his 1st litter was born when he was 11 months? Yikes..

The dam has fair hips, normal elbow, heart by practitioner and no eye clearance. Her sire and dam have no eye clearance either.
Way too much money for a pup without full clearances.

The only thing I could get on Nor Cal Goldens is a FB page, I don't do Facebook so limited on what I can see. But did notice someone commenting on how she was skeptical to purchase a dog from Craigslist so really doubt there will be any clearances. Craigslist is NEVER a good idea.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

This is a good place to continue your search:

Puppy Referral ? NORCAL Golden Retriever Club


----------



## Sandy22 (Mar 12, 2016)

Here is a link to a thread I started last year. There is a lot of useful information. Post #10 of the thread is a great breeder list posted by nixietink. Hope this helps.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...uppy/404714-northern-california-breeders.html


----------



## oceanlady (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi, we got our golden from Crescent City. It is a family atmosphere and all the dogs are well loved, taken care of. She kept one of the pups from last litter so all the pups had a older sibling to play with when they got old enough to go out on the lawn.

Her name is Lisa Beard, her info is on the AKC site.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

oceanlady said:


> Hi, we got our golden from Crescent City. It is a family atmosphere and all the dogs are well loved, taken care of. She kept one of the pups from last litter so all the pups had a older sibling to play with when they got old enough to go out on the lawn.
> 
> Her name is Lisa Beard, her info is on the AKC site.


I don't think this would be defined as a reputable breeder. There are no clearances on the dam of her current litter and she charges $600 more for full registration.


----------

